# diamond razoredge



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

My first bow was the Razor Edge. I bought it last year in Feb and by Oct. I had purchased a Passion. It was good for the first couple of months and then I started having problems with it. Alot of the problems had to do with the string that comes on it. I would upgrade the strings ASAP. They tend to stretch quickly. Mine did and I had some nasty bruises from the string slapping my arm. It also causes timing issues when the string stretches. That's the only issue I had with it.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

The razor Edge has what is called a 'soft wall" meaning that you can draw the bow back past the draw stops creating irregular shots. As long as you have a constant strong anchor point this will not be a huge issue for you. It's a good starteer bow. 
personally I prefer the bowtech Soldier better, faster and has a hard wall.


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

I have had mine for about 3 weeks, the entire time I have been shooting. Not having something else to compare it to, I like it. After being set up, taking a 2nd look and then taking it to someone new, I found my draw length was wrong. Since changing it I have gotten string slaps but had sweatshirts on so no bruises. I do have to agree with the others as to what I am seeing for now. The store I bought it at told me my problem was not waxing my string enough...some people never wax, some wax every 100 shots and they told me to wax daily. 
My biggest problem with the actual bow is the quivers middle arrow spot can't be used because the rest attachments are in the way. I can't seem to get th screw to come lose with the allen wrench to move it out of the way. That will then screw up all my sights though. So I will just be getting my own quiver to wear. 
I honestly wish I had another bow to compare it to. But I think for a first bow, it's good especially for the price. But I am eager to get testing others.


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

*strength and weakness of Razor Edge*

I have recommended Razor Edge to many archers.

It is great for women intermediate archers because of the 30lb draw weight adjustment range. And it is easy to change draw length, so the archers passing the beginners stage can experiment with different anchor locations.

The bow is very versatile yet I still consider it a speed bow, because at 29" DL and 60lb it can shoot IBO 5 grain per pound arrow at 308fps. The "projected" IBO 30/70 speed would be about 330fps, of course the bow can only go as far as 29" DL and 60lb.

If there are any complaints, I would say the following

- that the grip area is small, great for shooter with petite hands, but too small for most adults (women or men).
- It has no rear stabilizer adopter.
- Its binary cams are not easy to tune.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

im foamhunters boyfriend, when she bought the bow it need some adjustments, so we changed the rest to a wisper biscut, then she wanted to get rid of the sights that came on the bow,so she bought a tru glo extrem sight with light(.029 pins) then came the diamond stab.(black n grey) a neopren wrist sling,and a limbsaver string decelerator(string stop) its a nice bow and she shoots it every chance she gets, the pro shop she bought it from is excelent, he stands behind what ever he sells and also makes his own strings so when the time comes she will be all set. the most important thing is that she is comfortable with the bow and it fits her well. keep up the imput she likes the feed back


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

bonecollector66 said:


> im foamhunters boyfriend, when she bought the bow it need some adjustments, so we changed the rest to a wisper biscut, then she wanted to get rid of the sights that came on the bow,so she bought a tru glo extrem sight with light(.029 pins) then came the diamond stab.(black n grey) a neopren wrist sling,and a limbsaver string decelerator(string stop) its a nice bow and she shoots it every chance she gets, the pro shop she bought it from is excelent, he stands behind what ever he sells and also makes his own strings so when the time comes she will be all set. the most important thing is that she is comfortable with the bow and it fits her well. keep up the imput she likes the feed back


Good for you for being so supportive of her archery. 
You both will have lots of fun shooting together.


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

MAMA BigDog said:


> I have had mine for about 3 weeks, the entire time I have been shooting. Not having something else to compare it to, I like it. After being set up, taking a 2nd look and then taking it to someone new, I found my draw length was wrong. Since changing it I have gotten string slaps but had sweatshirts on so no bruises. I do have to agree with the others as to what I am seeing for now. The store I bought it at told me my problem was not waxing my string enough...some people never wax, some wax every 100 shots and they told me to wax daily.
> My biggest problem with the actual bow is the quivers middle arrow spot can't be used because the rest attachments are in the way. I can't seem to get th screw to come lose with the allen wrench to move it out of the way. That will then screw up all my sights though. So I will just be getting my own quiver to wear.
> I honestly wish I had another bow to compare it to. But I think for a first bow, it's good especially for the price. But I am eager to get testing others.


I was slapping my arm until I read a book that explained bow hand placement in excellent detail. When you are holding your bow, your knuckles on your bow hand should be at roughly a 45 degree angle. I haven't slapped my arm since I made the change. I don't know if that's what is happening in your case, but if it is, it's a simple fix and it will help steady your bow at full draw.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

YetAnotherCoach said:


> I have recommended Razor Edge to many archers.
> 
> It is great for women intermediate archers because of the 30lb draw weight adjustment range. And it is easy to change draw length, so the archers passing the beginners stage can experiment with different anchor locations.
> 
> ...


Not a binary system, just a normal yoke style cable. They do need to have the cams sync'd and once that is done the wall is decently firm, not rock hard like a peg to limb type stop but firm. The string/cable...yes it moves but if you put 2-300 arrows through it then make final adjustments it is stable for a while. Upgrade to custom string and cable highly recommended. All in all a very good bow starter intermediate or advanced looking for a lighter mass weight bow. If you need more speed some of the previously mentioned bows are faster, that is your call.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

i got her started about a year ago, and with her it was love at first release. shes been at it none stop. im having trouble building her confidence though, shes a good shot but she dont think she is, and it plays with her mind. any suggestions for buildin confidence?


----------



## mike_parson (Jan 14, 2006)

my wife was having trouble with choking her bow and really missing a lot of shots. after she distroyed a dozen carbon express terminator arrows by hitting rocks and trees and the house, i came up with an idea. 

i moved her to a 7yard shot instead of a 20 yard shot. this made her closeer to the target and helped her get her confidence that she would indeed hit the target. once i helped her work thru the grip on the bow she relaxed and started shooting tight groups. once she got her confidence up at that range we walked back and shot at 10 yards. then to 12 and then 15 and so on. now she shoots out to 35 and is confident cause she knows her bow is on and she has seen it accurate and in action. if she misses now she knows its her form or something she did and we talk it over. 

might not work for everyone but it sure did for my wife...


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

bonecollector66 said:


> i got her started about a year ago, and with her it was love at first release. shes been at it none stop. im having trouble building her confidence though, shes a good shot but she dont think she is, and it plays with her mind. any suggestions for buildin confidence?


sometimes we can be our worst enemy, as soon as she stops worrying what others think she'll get lots of confidence. Have her set goals for herself, such as shooting a balloon or something small she can get a sense of accomplishment shooting. Have her end her practice routines on a good note or "shot".

I used to have a friend stand behind me and kind of "heckle" me while I shot. the more he teased the better I shot and really built my confidence.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

i had a friend of mine show her somethings at the club last nite, and he was able to talk ,and teach her in ways i couldnt(im to close to situation i make her mad i have to go home with her LOL!!!) and once she started to listen her groups got better at 20 yards, and now she knows her pin is closer than she thought. her problem seems to be consistant ancor point. what does every one think of a kisser button? please keep the input comming thank you


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

Kisser buttons help a lot at least it did me. It helped me find that consistent anchor point and I love the fact that when I draw and anchor I know immediately if I'm on or not.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## MAMA BigDog (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, ksp2089. I took my sweatshirt off even though it was cold those few days and I only did it once after that. I will work on that though. 
Bonecollector66, my husband uses a kisser and loves it, we went to get me one...one guy at Cabela's agreed that they ae great and when I asked another guy to point them out he told me I didn't want o get one. That it can become a dependency and it can actually rip my lip off and send it flying with my arrow. GROSS! 
When we were near Bass Pro Shops we stopped in and the guy who helped us there didn't have much to say about only said they realy aren't needed...really anything we asked about. He was actually more in love with my husbands Matthews Z7 that he really only talked about what my husband was going to do with it once he got his new bow. 
So I guess it's more personal prefference...to each his own, I always find myself saying. But I have only been shooting for just under a month I guess it is now.


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

You're welcome. And for the record, I have used a kisser button since I have had my bow, and I can assure you my lips are still in place...LOL! Maybe they do become a crutch, but the way I see it, when you begin shooting, you need all the help you can get. I know I could take mine off right now and still keep my anchor consistent, because it has become habit. I no longer depend on that kisser button, it's just "there". Do what you feel will help you shoot better. Everyone is going to give different advice, you have to take it all in, then use what you can and weed out the rest.


----------



## bullsgrl23 (May 12, 2011)

My husband bought me the 2011 razor edge about a month ago and I love it. I would definatly change the sights because the ones that come with it are terrible. Besides that I love it went to my first 3d shoot and out shot two tournament shooter so needless to say I was excited. The 2011 has the actual blaze pink camo which is nice unlike the previous years were the limbs were that pink ice color. Oh and btw I dont use a kisser button so to each their own but I haven't needed one.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

just a little update, i installed a kisser button on her bow this afternoon, and her groupes got better instantly. you could see her confidence level jump. it was fun to watch.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad she is enjoying her new bow.


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

bonecollector66 said:


> just a little update, i installed a kisser button on her bow this afternoon, and her groupes got better instantly. you could see her confidence level jump. it was fun to watch.


Confidence takes time. I am very confident in my shooting at 20 yards because I practice at that distance most of the time, but the further out I get, the less confident I feel. Shooting from longer distances helps that. If you know you can group at 40 or 50 yards, 30 begins to seem easy. We were shooting 100 yards in the front yard yesterday just for fun, but the whole time I was thinking that if I can hit that target at 100 yards, there is no reason why I can't hit a much smaller spot at 30. Just knowing that boosted my score at the 3-D today.


----------

